# Using epoxy to glue tubes



## kenlholley (Jun 21, 2013)

I was ready other threads here and see that a lot of you use epoxy to glue tubes into the blanks.  What are the advantages to using epoxy over ca? Also , what kind, brand of epoxy is preferred by those who use it. 

Thanks for any advice.  I am having lots of fun making pens and am eager to learn all I can to make my pens look better and remain as durable as possible.


----------



## fritz64 (Jun 21, 2013)

I ue name brand 30 min. epoxy I wear rubber glov and do a bunch at a time, ihave yet to have problems.with ca I had  problems


----------



## joek30296 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ken...One advantage of epoxy is working time to get the tube into the blank.  CA glue , many times, will set up before you can get the tube into the blank.  There are many on this site who have mastered the technique and use CA.  Most, however use 5 minute epoxy.  I use harbor freight 5 minute epoxy and have never had a tube come unglued.
Can't remember where I saw it, but one person uses JB Weld.  Go figure!


----------



## Dave Turner (Jun 21, 2013)

I use epoxy because the size of the hole relative to the tube can vary considerably depending on the tube size and available drill sizes. I've not found CA glue to do too well unless there is very close contact. Also, I've had more than one tube get stuck halfway in with CA. I've also tried Gorilla Glue, but I didn't find it to grip as securely as epoxy.  My ultimate reason is that I've experience failures with both CA and Gorilla Glue, but never with epoxy.

I use the 5 minute epoxy and always wait at least 2 hrs before turning, often overnight.  I find I can epoxy up to two tube sets with one batch.  I don't mass produce. If I did, I might try the 30 min epoxy to get a longer working time to glue up more pens at once.


----------



## preacherman (Jun 21, 2013)

I have been using epoxy. Last night I wanted to make a wall street and did not have a tube glued so I just used CA. While trimming the ends I broke the blank. It was only slightly but enough to ruin the blank for what I wanted. Then I just decided to get the tube out just for fun. I took a small chisel and split the blank the tube was not even stuck. I used a generous amount of CA, it should have been stuck but not even a little bit. I think that would have failed if I had turned it. I think my problem was too much clearance between the tube and blank. So for me from now on its epoxy. I just bought some 5 minute stuff from Wally world while the wifey was getting groceries.


----------



## kenlholley (Jun 21, 2013)

With the epoxy, do you still scuff up the tubes?  Does the epoxy work good when the tubes and blanks have been painted?


----------



## Dave Turner (Jun 21, 2013)

I rough up the brass tube with coarse sandpaper prior to epoxy.  I've found no difference when I paint the blank (I usually just paint the inside hole of the blank and not the tube).

Dental wax sheets work very nicely to keep the epoxy out of the ends of the tube.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 21, 2013)

kenlholley said:


> With the epoxy, do you still scuff up the tubes? Does the epoxy work good when the tubes and blanks have been painted?


 

Yes and yes. Won't go wrong with epoxy. The main reason that was mentioned was size of hole in relation to size of tube. Too much variance. Also epoxy will have a bit of forgiveness factor in that it is not brittle. Open time is key so be careful what you buy. Good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 21, 2013)

Another .02 worth - Heat is your enemy along with the shock of the tool hitting the blank.  CA doesn't really like heat or shock and tends to release much easier.
I have never had problems with epoxy and I won't even use CA for a rush job.  I don't want the possibility of the tube releasing from the blank, especially in the customer's hands.
gordon


----------



## kenlholley (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I'm definitely going to give epoxy a try.  I have some HF 5 minute epoxy at home already, one of the things I have just because.

This forum is really great. Thank you all again.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jun 21, 2013)

I use epoxy some (not all the time) I put food coloring in it to tint it for acrylic blanks. I have had some trouble with acrylic with the tube showing through and the tube sliding out of the blank after turning. I have used LockTite 5 Min epoxy but the 15 min midi cure from psi will work better. One problem with using food coloring it cut the epoxy's working time down.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 21, 2013)

loktite has a shot setting epoxy, they have 5 mins, 2 hours and the like.  My personal favorite is E120HP and 324 speed bonder.

Each material and case has unique criteria that must be adhered to and no one glue or epoxy is going to fit the bill every single time.  Not only do you have dissimilar materials being bonded you have the size of the gap to contend with.  Some epoxy is good for gap filling while others are not.

Before anyone brings it up, gorilla glue's expanding glue does work for some things liek wood to brass/copper but the foam does not yield strength, it needs COMPRESSION to equal strength.


----------



## fernhills (Jun 22, 2013)

++++ not going to get you fingers glued together in a second, or to your nose when you get a sniff of the C/A.  I use it because it is less harmful.   I use the 5 min loctite from the big box stores,  b/c i only do one pen at a time. I store the hardener up side down b/c it will flow faster in a cooler location.   Carl


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 23, 2013)

Another consideration....while CA has excellent "pull" holding power it does not have very good "shear" holding and since any forces generated while turning that would put pressure on the glue would be shear forces epoxy will be less likely to fail.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 23, 2013)

I prefer to use 5 min. epoxy.  I am a one pen at a timer mostly.  I have also mixed a small amount of Testor's paint, like used on models to color the epoxy, along with painting the tubes.  This helps if any of the paint gets scraped off the tube while inserting it.  I also have great luck mixing paint and epoxy to fill in a  design that you may have scrolled into the blank.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jun 23, 2013)

Just my 2 cents worth, I very seldom use CA except for finish anymore. I have used the 5 minute epoxy, but feel rushed at times depending on what I'm doing so I went to a 15 minute epoxy which holds like iron. It also gives me time to relax and get the job done right without any rush. I get both my 5 minute and 15 minute epoxy at Hobby Town.

mtgrizzly52
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 23, 2013)

I recently switched to Gorilla Glue after having blowouts with the epoxy.  I haven't had a problem with the gorilla glue, but it does take 2 hours to set.  I work with really fragile wood that has lots of punk and voids.  I was having blowouts on the lathe until I switched to the gorilla glue.  The whole end or side of a blank would shatter off.   I switched from CA to Epoxy a year or so ago for the same reason, and the epoxy was better than the CA.  

Sharon


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 23, 2013)

Leatherman1998 said:


> I use epoxy some (not all the time) I put food coloring in it to tint it for acrylic blanks. I have had some trouble with acrylic with the tube showing through and the tube sliding out of the blank after turning. I have used LockTite 5 Min epoxy but the 15 min midi cure from psi will work better. One problem with using food coloring it cut the epoxy's working time down.



Try the embossing powder instead of food coloring to color the epoxy.

Sharon


----------



## hazmat74 (Jun 24, 2013)

This was a timely thread. I've yet to begin turning, but have been collecting this and that thing until I can. Was planning on ordering CA glue this weekend but it sure seems that epoxy is the way to go. Nice that I can pick it up locally and not have to wait on USPS, who still hasn't delivered my collet and lock nut for my lathe.


----------



## KenV (Jun 24, 2013)

There are a wide range of special formulations of epoxy that can be used in special situations.  There is an epoxy marketed specifically for teak and similar woods.  One of the epoxy makers is marketing a variety made for pen making with extra flexibility.  

I have very thin epoxy used for repairing rotten wood that slips in the smallest cracks.  Unfortunately it is darker amber and works well only on dark woods.

Most all epoxies cleanup with white vinegar before they set.   Get the white vinegar out for cleanup of tools and spills before it sets.


----------



## fernhills (Jun 24, 2013)

hazmat74 said:


> This was a timely thread. I've yet to begin turning, but have been collecting this and that thing until I can. Was planning on ordering CA glue this weekend but it sure seems that epoxy is the way to go. Nice that I can pick it up locally and not have to wait on USPS, who still hasn't delivered my collet and lock nut for my lathe.


 
 I would still order the c/a.. In pen turning you will find many other uses for it, other  
then just gluing tubes in.  Carl


----------

